# Hitman layout blind



## templey_41

Hey guys!

My dad a 62 year old retiree is looking to buy a layout blind something that is cheap but has enough room and a flip door system. We were looking at the hunters specialties hitman layout blind. LEt me know what you think of them. are they easy to put together? etc. Thanks

Aaron


----------



## shooteminthelips

I just used one last year for spring season. Hunted about 25 days out of one. And they are the most comfortable blind I have hunted out of. They also fold up and set up very easy. There are not any pins to deal with at all. I now have 3 of these blinds. They are also very lowprofile if you think about how comfortable they are. 16 inches tall it pretty low.

Now they are kind of a pain in the but to put together. But once you do it once, the second one is a lot easier. Trust me when I say just take the directions out and follow them word for word. And dont cut corners and it will only take about 45 minutes to put together.

Would highly recommend this blind!


----------



## USAlx50

shooteminthelips said:


> And dont cut corners and it will only take about 45 minutes to put together.


Holy ****e!

I have been interested in this blind as well lately. They seem to have a lot of room width wise without being very high profile.


----------



## TheDrake

Wow,you have to get to your hunting spot an extra 45 minutes so you can put a ground blind together  :roll:

They could be free and I still would pass.


----------



## shooteminthelips

No they take 45 minutes to put together at home once you open the box. they set up in about 1 minute in the field. The design is very good. Just lots of parts to put together. Once it is together it is great though. 10 out of 10.


----------



## Chaws

Could you take some pics of the setup of this blind? I'd be curious how they set up and tear down and yet fold up so well without using pins. I like my SUB but it's a pain in the arse for set up and take down let alone transport as it doesn't fold up for squat.


----------



## templey_41

I went ahead and bought one for my dad. I will post pics of the assembly and how the flip up from flat to in the full position works hopefully by late tomorrow. Getting it from Rogers so it will be here tomorrow. :jammin:


----------



## shooteminthelips

You wont be disappointed!


----------



## Locked_N_Loaded

I just got a couple a few weeks ago and did this on a different forum but hope this helps.

Ok well I have tried finding out info on these blinds for awhile and came up with very little results. So long story short I made the plunge and bought two of them from Rogers and figured I would take some pictures and some first impression feedback on how they work. I paid $256 shipped for two earth tone blinds. It took about five days to ship from rogers. Which in reality is a great price for a layout IMO. I have hunted out of a few other name brand blinds and I figure why not put these through a few seasons and see how they hold up.

First off the boxes were a little beat up from the ups man or from the factory but no damage to the blind at all. One had the little bolt zip lock broke and the screws fell out but thankfully I was able to find all the little buggers.

Picture of all the parts fresh out the box and unrapped








The headrest bars and braces. This folds down with the hinges in the middle and seems to be sturdy.








The complete frame opened up..... 








The blind cover without the frame. 








Close up of the inside of the blind. Notice the top bars which are a little different design compared to the other name brand blinds








The blind folds down by pulling both these loops. All falls together and is really simple. ( I can see this being trouble with the buddies pulling these while taking a nap and hitting the dirt. )









The blind folded up to go








End result of the two blinds...



















So to sum it all up I am impressed so far with these blinds. They have not seen any field time and that will be the real test but they are very comfortable and have a ton of space on the inside. The fold up and down in a matter of seconds and the cover material seems to be heavy duty 1200 d I believe. These are very light and the box says they weigh 18lbs but I do not believe it. Seems to be a very sturdy blind and good quality. Has the two open sides for flagging, along with a side pocket that can be moved to either side of the blind. Also spring loaded doors optional...nice option. End of bag has a zipper opening for easy cleaning or a nice spot of the dog...

Now the downsides are the plastic brackets where it bolts together seem to be a little off at first but with some tweeking they all go together good. The doors do not have any mesh on them they are just flaps made out of the same material as the blind, which could be simply swtiched with mesh. And the biggest issue I could see so far is that they do not fold up real small so for someone with minimal space they might be a problem. If you have them layed flat there maybe 3-4 inches tall.

But overall I think for $116 a blind they are worth the money and I will buy them again IF NOTHING happens to horrible in the field. Oh and these sit about 18" so it is no higher then say a finisher.

Head rest just over 16" high 
Gun Rest just over 13" high 
The doors folded closed( to the peak, closest to the head rest) 
just over 17" 
Side of the blind where door hinges 12.5 " 
Total length open 64" 
Total width 34"

So It might actually be a smidge lower than a finisher. But I think a finisher slants down tward your feet faster(more of a wedge shape). 
But ya they are a little box'y but I think it should work out good.

Hope this helps anyone that has been looking at these like myself.


----------



## templey_41

Nicely Done! I am getting mine today. not looking forward to all the parts but being the son of a carpenter I think I can handle it.  
As mentioned previously this is for my dad so I wanted something that is easy to set up and the pin system on my SUB would probably be too frustrating for him. THis should make the hunting more enjoyable for him. Thanks again shoot em and locked n loaded for your experience with them it is greatly appreciated. Good luck this fall!


----------



## Goose junky

Nice write up on them. It has helped me a lot.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Great write up. You have more time on your hand then I do. But I would ditto all he said! Great product!


----------



## Chaws

Other than the pins, looks to be the same crummy non folding blind as a SUB. Cut those width bars and put a hinge in there or something. People that make things confuse me. They must think we all hunt out of trailers or can drive onto every field.


----------



## Maverick

Chaws said:


> Other than the pins, looks to be the same crummy non folding blind as a SUB. Cut those width bars and put a hinge in there or something. People that make things confuse me. They must think we all hunt out of trailers or can drive onto every field.


A little pricey but the M2 might be more of what you are looking for? They fold up into a back pack style(looks to be pretty slick) . I saw some in Scheels last night in the box, so I can't really tell you how roomy they are.

I do aree, they look a lot like the SUB except the pins!
Good write up LOCKED!


----------



## Locked_N_Loaded

Thanks guys!!

I searched high and low for info on these on all sorts of forums and found nothing really so i figured why not post up about these blinds.

Hopefully they hold up good this season, I plan to put them through hell so we will see.

Tony


----------



## shooteminthelips

This is a all day blind. The seats are way more comfortable then a SUB and lower profile. You can see how padded everything is in the blind. It is like laying on a squishy boat seat. And as far as packing in. No with out a 4 wheeler, cart, or driving into a field. This is not a pack in blind. But if your looking for all day comfort this is the way to go.


----------



## tvtrav

Go to the 6:06 minute mark. Good video on how it sets up and breaks down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Anyone who uses this blind...how durable is it?

I'm done with SUBs, the plastic piece that keeps the door frame together has broke on most of my doors (I have 3 of them). On the phone with Bushnell now for the past hour (mostly on hold) just trying to explain to them the parts that are breaking on my blind. The new part is $18 to replace plus $10 shipping.

I'm still looking for a blind that isn't supported by plastic.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

I put mine together a couple weeks ago and it seems very durable although I have never hunted out of it yet.


----------



## Old Hunter

Chris There are no blinds made that can withstand you. Remember Dennis Hunt? He would replace all of the plastic fittings with aluminum marine boat top fittings. 
You have to stop doing the running broad jump into your blind.


----------



## aboller

Looks like a nice blind however I personally dont think I could deal with a blind that takes up that much space when folded down ..... needs to pack smaller and not so awkward IMO.

Adam


----------



## shooteminthelips

I hunted out of mine from when the snow hit the ND boarder until they laeft beginning of May. Probably 16 hunts.. And it held together good enough I bought 3 more.


----------



## USAlx50

Maverick said:


> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the pins, looks to be the same crummy non folding blind as a SUB. Cut those width bars and put a hinge in there or something. People that make things confuse me. They must think we all hunt out of trailers or can drive onto every field.
> 
> 
> 
> A little pricey but the M2 might be more of what you are looking for? They fold up into a back pack style(looks to be pretty slick) . I saw some in Scheels last night in the box, so I can't really tell you how roomy they are.
> 
> I do aree, they look a lot like the SUB except the pins!
> Good write up LOCKED!
Click to expand...

Last winter I observed some guys that spend a lot of days in the blind messing with an M2 in Cabelas. I came away thinking that it 1. folds up into a big a$$ triangle that takes up a ton of space 2. Its a pain just to get it in the triangle anyway and 3. the sliding bars (think ground force) are going to get all bent up out of shape and become a PITA in no time.

Basically seemed like $300+ for a big headache, and it is far from a small blind as well. I wouldn't want to use one unless i knew we were shooting DUMB birds.


----------



## Maverick

USAlx50 said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the pins, looks to be the same crummy non folding blind as a SUB. Cut those width bars and put a hinge in there or something. People that make things confuse me. They must think we all hunt out of trailers or can drive onto every field.
> 
> 
> 
> A little pricey but the M2 might be more of what you are looking for? They fold up into a back pack style(looks to be pretty slick) . I saw some in Scheels last night in the box, so I can't really tell you how roomy they are.
> 
> I do aree, they look a lot like the SUB except the pins!
> Good write up LOCKED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last winter I observed some guys that spend a lot of days in the blind messing with an M2 in Cabelas. I came away thinking that it 1. folds up into a big a$$ triangle that takes up a ton of space 2. Its a pain just to get it in the triangle anyway and 3. the sliding bars (think ground force) are going to get all bent up out of shape and become a PITA in no time.
> 
> Basically seemed like $300+ for a big headache, and it is far from a small blind as well. I wouldn't want to use one unless i knew we were shooting DUMB birds.
Click to expand...

I think we are thinking about different blinds. Here is a pic of the one I am talking about. Chaws was looking for a blind that was more of a back pack style, and I thought this one would be up his alley..Like I said before, I am not sure how big they are though, and I do know chaws is a rather tall guy!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/commo ... Name=Avery® M-2® Layout Blind&tProdID=0059716229411a


----------



## PJ

Old Hunter said:


> Chris There are no blinds made that can withstand you.


Agreed. :lol:


----------



## MrSafety

They do look comfortable but how high do they stand? They look kind of tall...........


----------



## shooteminthelips

They are the same height as a ground force.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

PJ said:


> Old Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris There are no blinds made that can withstand you.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. :lol:
Click to expand...

Man that sucks. I'm going to have to go back to the ghillie suit.


----------



## USAlx50

Maverick said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the pins, looks to be the same crummy non folding blind as a SUB. Cut those width bars and put a hinge in there or something. People that make things confuse me. They must think we all hunt out of trailers or can drive onto every field.
> 
> 
> 
> A little pricey but the M2 might be more of what you are looking for? They fold up into a back pack style(looks to be pretty slick) . I saw some in Scheels last night in the box, so I can't really tell you how roomy they are.
> 
> I do aree, they look a lot like the SUB except the pins!
> Good write up LOCKED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last winter I observed some guys that spend a lot of days in the blind messing with an M2 in Cabelas. I came away thinking that it 1. folds up into a big a$$ triangle that takes up a ton of space 2. Its a pain just to get it in the triangle anyway and 3. the sliding bars (think ground force) are going to get all bent up out of shape and become a PITA in no time.
> 
> Basically seemed like $300+ for a big headache, and it is far from a small blind as well. I wouldn't want to use one unless i knew we were shooting DUMB birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we are thinking about different blinds. Here is a pic of the one I am talking about. Chaws was looking for a blind that was more of a back pack style, and I thought this. one would be up his alley..Like I said before, I am not sure how big they are though, and I do know chaws is a rather tall guy!
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/commo ... Name=Avery® M-2® Layout Blind&tProdID=0059716229411a
Click to expand...

It was the new migrater m2 that I looked at. I didn't do much tinkering with it but I watched some other guys mess with one for a while. They got it folded into a backpack, but it was a big angle of a backpack IIRC they couldn't get the headrest bar part to fold down parrelel with the floor so that it would fold into a flat backpack like a GF or powerhunter.

The side bars (think where people push down on when climbing up out of the blind), seemed really weak like it wouldn't last long without gettin all bent out of shape.

Chaws the sasquatch would probably be comfy in one though.


----------



## Maverick

:beer: I can't say I have even seen it out of the box.


----------



## USAlx50

Messed with an M2 for a while today at gamefair.. I was wrong about the angle thing. It does fold up into an nice backpack after all.

There are 3 sets of sliding sleeves (think groundforce) that are needed to be slid so that the bars can fold. Seemed to be a comfy blind, althought I still question the durability of it due to the sleeves.


----------



## API

Very nice thread. Lot's of useful information with a minimum of bullsh*t. At 63, I'm still an SUB person, but the next time around the Hitman is something to think about. 
:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I picked up a Hitman considering how cheap it was, and I planned to paint it white for late season. After the install....I'm quite impressed with the blind. Not many shortcomings, very simple....and the breakdown on back is slick. The stubble straps are too loose, IMO though.

I may have to keep this in the fall rotation and get another for the snow. 8)


----------



## G Man

I bought this blind at the beginning of the season last year. Used it all year and a few times this year. It has held up perfectly, no problems. I am always the first with the blind set up and taken down in the field which is nice. Very comfortable inside and it will hold in the heat on cold days. Openings in the sides for flagging and pouch on the inside to hold various things like most blinds would have. I would say there are two manageable downsides. One is the size, but i fits perfectly in the bed of my truck so I have no problem. The other is the face flaps, they are made of the same canvas as the blind so you either have to fold them down or not be able to see anything with them covering your face. Still if you have a face mask/face paint and a cap you will be fine. I would recommend this blind to anyone.


----------



## Old Hunter

Loose stubble straps are a royal pain. That alone takes me out of the picture of buying one. How tough is that to get right?


----------



## joshksk8

i just got the hitman layout blind the other day, i think this blind is amazing. The only thing i dont like is the fact that i will not fold up to allow a backpack carry on it. Other then that this blind is amazing, great amount of room, easy to set up in the field, and very light. Putting together at home was a job, took me 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I actually have 2 of these blinds now, I may get another. It held up nicely after a long season and you simply cannot beat the blind for setup/takedown speed for a full framed blind.


----------



## templey_41

I started this post so I figure I should give some input as to how it held up this past year for my dad. The blind worked flawlessly all the year. the stubble straps are a little loose as stated above, but just put enough in there and it held the stuff fine. The only problem was fitting it in the back of my Titan truck with a topper on it. THis won't be a problem this year as I now have an enclosed trailer to fit it all in. If you have a 6 foot bed it will fit but you have to do it at an angle if there is a topper on it. I would recommend this blind to anyone who has a longer truck bed box or trailer. It is super comfortable and a ton of room and not extremely high profile to it.


----------



## MNGOOSEER

i have a wildfowler blind and like it alot big and roomy and comfortable to boot check them out


----------

